# Friendly poll, RTS v. GPTS



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 17, 2019)

Vote GPTS for the underdog.
https://www.facebook.com/ChrisMcColdwell/posts/10217582894302030


----------



## Polanus1561 (Jul 17, 2019)

cannot take the whole thing seriously when Fuller, Talbot are there over PRTS, MARS etc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

